# unerwünschte Werbepost der Firma 01081 Telecom AG (UCE/SPAM)



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

Hat jemand auch von dieser Firma Werbung im Briefkasten gefunden?
Die Wurfsendungen sind nur mit dem Nachnamen, Straße/Nr., PLZ/Ort beanschriftet. Kein Vorname, kein Herr/Frau/Firma. *Ist doch wahrscheinlich, dass die einfach die Namen von den Klingeln und Briefkästen abschreiben lassen. Ist das legal, so massenhaft Adressen zu generieren?*
Selbst wenn man nie Kunde dieser Firma war, in der Robinson-Liste steht und in keinem Telefonbuch gelistet ist.  

Folgenden Text fand ich dazu: 
... in der o.a. Angelegenheit hat die Firma 01081 Telecom AG die nachfolgend aufgeführte Stellungnahme abgegeben: 
In Ihrem Schreiben ... berichteten Sie, dass sich ... bei Ihnen über einen Werbebrief unseres Unternehmens beschwert hat. In diesem Zusammenhang wünschen Sie Auskunft darüber, welche personengebundenen Daten über den Beschwerdeführer in unserem Unternehmen gespeichert sind. 
Die 01081 Telecom AG lässt durch verschiedene Agenturen in unregelmäßigen Abständen Werbebroschüren mit den aktuellen Verbindungspreisen verschicken. Die Agenturen bedienen sich hierzu verschiedener Listbroker für die Adressdaten. 01081 Telecom hat selbst keinen Einfluss auf die Wahl der Adressen, es werden nur Aufträge für Werbung in verschiedenen Gebieten oder Städten vergeben. Personen gebundene Daten werden von 01081 Telecom nicht gespeichert. 
Unsere Recherchen ergaben, dass die Adressen für die Werbeaktion, welche den Petenten betraf, von der WWX B.V., Assendelftstraat 32, 2512 VW s'Gravenhage, NL, (Holland, Niederlande) geliefert wurden. 

Ist wohl:
01081 Telecom AG
Postfach 11 41
47628 Straelen 
Westwall 23
47638 Straelen 

Kennt jemand nähere Details dazu? Bekommt sonst noch jemand ungefragt diesen Werbemüll?


----------

